# Hilo de la mujer brava Española.



## Bernaldo (2 Abr 2022)

(Se acabó estar denigrándolas siempre en el foro (sin huelebraguismo, sin feminismo)

No quiero entrar en discusiones sobre cuáles son las más bravas de todas, evidentemente lo son las Cántabras y con dos de ellas empiezo, pero vamos... que en toda España tenemos un género buenísimo que, curiosamente, ahora los resentidos autocastrati del foro, no dejan de denigrar

Pues no, las hay que valen y mucho, que defienden a la familia y su modo de vida a ultranza, con bravura como corresponde


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Abr 2022)

no son tan pocas como se empeñan muchos del foro, lo que pasa es que a lo mejor son ellos los que se fijan en el perfil equivocado y focalizan en él para realimentar su ciclo de frustración


----------



## Vorsicht (2 Abr 2022)

Si quito lo de historia de España y literatura, es la mía. 
Perooooo..... no sólo de pan vive el hombre.


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Abr 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Si quito lo de historia de España y literatura, es la mía.
> Perooooo..... no sólo de pan vive el hombre.



pues enhorabuena...


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (2 Abr 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> no son tan pocas como se empeñan muchos del foro, lo que pasa es que a lo mejor son ellos los que se fijan en el perfil equivocado y focalizan en él para realimentar su ciclo de frustración



Desde luego si voy al puticlub a conocer chicas, conocerás putas. Eso muchos no lo pillan.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Abr 2022)

Atacar lo que se anhela es un tópico masculino superlativo.


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Abr 2022)

aquí os pongo otra brava, de las de armas tomar... el día que fue a comprar unas cabras para su ganadería



en sus ratos libres es diputada en el parlamento de su región, poco que ver con la diputada al uso, me importa poco de qué partido sea, la tipa vale y ya está...


----------



## Vorsicht (2 Abr 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> pues enhorabuena...



Y no te contaré más detalles, que no quiero que te enamores, y lo pases mal por mi culpa.


----------



## Lian (2 Abr 2022)

muy bueno


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Abr 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Y no te contaré más detalles, que no quiero que te enamores, y lo pases mal por mi culpa.



Si yo me alegro del bien del prójimo hombre. No hacen falta detalles, tú solo cuídala


----------



## Lian (2 Abr 2022)

@Elcano207, en serio te lo tengo que explicar??? hablas así de la mujer española por peloteo? No te lo tomes a mal, pero es que eso que pones es muy rara avis encontrarlo o directamente falso.

Como las dos últimas cosas de la lista, que los hobbies son estar pendiente del móvil o de quedar con amigas, y en cuanto a las redes sociales, es el único uso que le dan al móvil, no hay mas que ver que hasta en los pasos de cebra van con los ojos a la pantalla sin mirar si viene alguien o no... lo primero de la lista, es de risa... al gim a entrenar duro? llevo TODA mi vida en gimnasios y quitando a dos o tres que puedes ver en todos a los que vayas que se lo curran, el resto van a calentar RABOS y a ver que se cuece y a exhibirse, nunca jamás había visto a una mujer maquillada y perfumada ir al gim a hacer pilates o pesas o andar en cinta como estoy viendo en estos últimos años...

En lo de leer y ahorrar... pues bueno, no se que es lo que le interesa a una mujer en cuanto a lectura porque ya digo, los sesos los tiene comidos con las RRSS y el Instagram... y en cuanto al ahorro, en eso puede que lleves razón, porque los fines de semana las copas las salen gratis entre camareros, huele-bragas y paga-fantas, así que si, son "ahorradoras".

Evidentemente no hablo del 100% de la mujer de españa, pero un alto porcentaje entra sin duda en ese perfil.


----------



## Kolobok (2 Abr 2022)

Mujeras quejándose del trabajo que han hecho los hombres toda su puta vida anda vuélvete al puto trabajo indefinido en correos de la capital de provincia si quieres tener tu zara


----------



## Lian (2 Abr 2022)

@Elcano207, no hombre no, mira que no soy nada e entrar al trapo con las gilipolleces que se leen aquí sobre las mujeres, sobre todo en el ático... pero joder, tampoco ser tan flanders. Tengo a alguna compañera de trabajo y alguna amiga que piensa exactamente lo mismo que te acabo de decir.

Además eso que me acabas de decir tu no tiene mucho sentido... las mujeres son por naturaleza propia muy gregarias, es decir, como una manada, donde va maría va ana maría... lo que pone maría lo pone ana maría en la redes, lo que lee... y así con todo, si no, entra en una red social y mira perfiles a ver cuantos encuentras realmente diferentes con lo que piden y lo que les gusta y el tipo de fotos que suben... un asco total, es mas de lo mismo, distintas caras, misma pose, misma "biografía", mismas tontadas... están vacías totalmente y sin personalidad.

La caricatura es la que ellas mismas se han hecho. Ya nos gustaría a muchos hombres poder relacionarnos con mujeres de otro nivel, con otros valores, mas centradas y con menos tonterías en la cabeza, y por supuesto que piensen por si mismas...


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Abr 2022)

aqui esta brava arregla dos cuadras por la mañana y luego hace su jornada


----------



## Vorsicht (2 Abr 2022)

Lian dijo:


> @Elcano207, en serio te lo tengo que explicar??? hablas así de la mujer española por peloteo? No te lo tomes a mal, pero es que eso que pones es muy rara avis encontrarlo o directamente falso.
> 
> Como las dos últimas cosas de la lista, que los hobbies son estar pendiente del móvil o de quedar con amigas, y en cuanto a las redes sociales, es el único uso que le dan al móvil, no hay mas que ver que hasta en los pasos de cebra van con los ojos a la pantalla sin mirar si viene alguien o no... lo primero de la lista, es de risa... al gim a entrenar duro? llevo TODA mi vida en gimnasios y quitando a dos o tres que puedes ver en todos a los que vayas que se lo curran, el resto van a calentar RABOS y a ver que se cuece y a exhibirse, nunca jamás había visto a una mujer maquillada y perfumada ir al gim a hacer pilates o pesas o andar en cinta como estoy viendo en estos últimos años...
> 
> ...



Ya he puesto el ejemplo de mi mujer, pero conozco muchas así de mi generación. Las amigas de mi mujer también son así.
Luego tienen otras goteras, que no son baladíes, pero lo que es, es.
Aquí todo se desvirtúa.


----------



## Lian (2 Abr 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Ya he puesto el ejemplo de mi mujer, pero conozco muchas así de mi generación. Las amigas de mi mujer también son así.
> Luego tienen otras goteras, que no son baladís, pero lo que es, es.
> Aquí todo se desvirtúa.



No se si te estoy entendiendo y estás mas o menos de acuerdo con lo que digo o en contra, pero ya digo que quitando que aquí si es cierto que hay mucho misógino y mucho enrabietado y hay cosas que se desvirtúan bastante, lo que estoy diciendo en concreto es lo que veo en mi día a día en LA CALLE, no en un foro. Y ojo, que hablo de chicas de 40 y en adelante, no de criajas...


----------



## Vorsicht (2 Abr 2022)

Lian dijo:


> No se si te estoy entendiendo y estás mas o menos de acuerdo con lo que digo o en contra, pero ya digo que quitando que aquí si es cierto que hay mucho misógino y mucho enrabietado y hay cosas que se desvirtúan bastante, lo que estoy diciendo en concreto es lo que veo en mi día a día en LA CALLE, no en un foro. Y ojo, que hablo de chicas de 40 y en adelante, no de criajas...



Lo que digo es que yo, en mi entorno (mujer, amigas de mi mujer, amigas mías), no veo lo que tú dices. Pero lo que yo digo además, es que esas (las cultas, deportistas, no feminazis, etc, es decir las top) tampoco son la solución. El problema debe ser más profundo, intrínseco.


----------



## Lian (2 Abr 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Lo que digo es que yo, en mi entorno (mujer, amigas de mi mujer, amigas mías), no veo lo que tú dices. Pero lo que yo digo además, es que esas (las cultas, deportistas, no feminazis, etc, es decir las top) tampoco son la solución. El problema debe ser más profundo, intrínseco.



Pues será cuestión de zonas y de algo de suerte. Yo quitando a unas pocas chicas con las que tengo trato y tienen la cabeza en su sitio y además están en contra de toda la mierda que se está cocinando a costa de la mujer... lo que voy conociendo es para olvidarte de ellas a los dos minutos.

La solución sería en parte, o al menos yo lo entiendo así, desconectarse de las RRSS y conectar mas en la calle con la gente, con la realidad, y dejar de lado toda la propaganda que está intoxicando a las dos partes, aunque no es la única cosa que haría falta...


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (20 Abr 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> (Se acabó estar denigrándolas siempre en el foro (sin huelebraguismo, sin feminismo)
> 
> No quiero entrar en discusiones sobre cuáles son las más bravas de todas, evidentemente lo son las Cántabras y con dos de ellas empiezo, pero vamos... que en toda España tenemos un género buenísimo que, curiosamente, ahora los resentidos autocastrati del foro, no dejan de denigrar
> 
> Pues no, las hay que valen y mucho, que defienden a la familia y su modo de vida a ultranza, con bravura como corresponde



Estás predicando en el desierto. En este foro se ha juzgado y condenado a la mujer española y elevado a los altares a la extranjera y no les vas a sacar de ahí porque esa opinión les exime de toda culpa, da una solución mágica a todos sus problemas y les hace aferrarse a la ilusión de que la mujer perfecta que ellos merecen está ahí afuera. El problema siempre es de otros, en este caso, del sexo opuesto. Son el reverso de las feministas que culpan de todo al heteropatriarcado y a los hombres; son dos caras de la misma moneda. Por otro lado, también veo mucha tendencia a quejarse de lo que se tiene; endofobia total. Si fuese rusos, dirían que las peores mujeres son las rusas. Si fueran del Congo, dirían que las congoleñas. Y así ad infinitum.


----------



## Bernaldo (20 Abr 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Estás predicando en el desierto. En este foro se ha juzgado y condenado a la mujer española y elevado a los altares a la extranjera y no les vas a sacar de ahí porque esa opinión les exime de toda culpa, da una solución mágica a todos sus problemas y les hace aferrarse a la ilusión de que la mujer perfecta que ellos merecen está ahí afuera. El problema siempre es de otros, en este caso, del sexo opuesto. Son el reverso de las feministas que culpan de todo al heteropatriarcado y a los hombres; son dos caras de la misma moneda. Por otro lado, también veo mucha tendencia a quejarse de lo que se tiene; endofobia total. Si fuese rusos, dirían que las peores mujeres son las rusas. Si fueran del Congo, dirían que las congoleñas. Y así ad infinitum.



No es tan desierto... saben muchos que es así.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (20 Abr 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> No es tan desierto... saben muchos que es así.



Pues lo disimulan muy bien o callan.


----------



## .AzaleA. (20 Abr 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> (Se acabó estar denigrándolas siempre en el foro (sin huelebraguismo, sin feminismo)
> 
> No quiero entrar en discusiones sobre cuáles son las más bravas de todas, evidentemente lo son las Cántabras y con dos de ellas empiezo, pero vamos... que en toda España tenemos un género buenísimo que, curiosamente, ahora los resentidos autocastrati del foro, no dejan de denigrar
> 
> Pues no, las hay que valen y mucho, que defienden a la familia y su modo de vida a ultranza, con bravura como corresponde




Abrí un hilo en la guardería sobre mujeres jóvenes ganaderas, por si te gostan las hembras de ese tipo.

La chica del vídeo que pones me da mal rollo, por mucho que defienda el rural y blablabla. Y no es la única persona que viviría ahí si no fuese por ciertas incomodidades.


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Abr 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Abrí un hilo en la guardería sobre mujeres jóvenes ganaderas, por si te gostan las hembras de ese tipo.
> 
> La chica del vídeo que pones me da mal rollo, por mucho que defienda el rural y blablabla. Y no es la única persona que viviría ahí si no fuese por ciertas incomodidades.



Lo de haber puesto ganaderas es porque es uno de los sectores donde aún se ven tías bravas, aunque la modernidad va derruyendo por todos lados.

La del video está muy quemada porque los lobos arrasan con el ganado y el mundo urbano, en el que se ha criado, se comporta como cómplice. Así de sencillo.


----------



## chemarin (21 Abr 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Atacar lo que se anhela es un tópico masculino superlativo.



Cierto, el hombre anhela la Mujer, las explicaciones son diversas y no voy a entrar ahora en ellas, pero lamentablemente ahora no sois Mujeres, en honor a la verdad tampoco hay Hombres, hay onvrecillos y putillas.


----------



## Ricohombre (21 Abr 2022)

Sin animo de parecer superficial (y sin ver el video), ya el _cristianísimo _y _españolísimo _nombre (Kaelia) o el piercing en la nariz no me transmiten demasiado interés. Seamos francos, España está bien jodida, la mayoría de sus hombres y la inmensa mayoría de sus mujeres valen bien poco, desearia que fuera de otra forma, pero las cosas son las que son.


----------



## Ricohombre (21 Abr 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Lo que digo es que yo, en mi entorno (mujer, amigas de mi mujer, amigas mías), no veo lo que tú dices. Pero lo que yo digo además, es que esas (las cultas, deportistas, no feminazis, etc, es decir las top) tampoco son la solución. El problema debe ser más profundo, intrínseco.



Gente de mucho valor hay en todas partes. El problema es que la calidad de la sociedad se mide por la del hombre (o mujer) media y en España esta calidad dista mucho de ser elevada. Es verdad que en el foro hay mucho cinismo y nuncafollismo, pero las opiniones descarnadas que imperan no van muy desencaminadas.


----------



## arriondas (21 Abr 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Desde luego si voy al puticlub a conocer chicas, conocerás putas. Eso muchos no lo pillan.



Al final es como todo en la vida. Si uno se mueve por un determinado ambiente, lo más probable es que acabe conociendo y tratándose con gente propia de ese ambiente. Lo malo es que luego, a partir de ahí, se quiera generalizar y decir que todo es igual.


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (21 Abr 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> (Se acabó estar denigrándolas siempre en el foro (sin huelebraguismo, sin feminismo)
> 
> No quiero entrar en discusiones sobre cuáles son las más bravas de todas, evidentemente lo son las Cántabras y con dos de ellas empiezo, pero vamos... que en toda España tenemos un género buenísimo que, curiosamente, ahora los resentidos autocastrati del foro, no dejan de denigrar
> 
> Pues no, las hay que valen y mucho, que defienden a la familia y su modo de vida a ultranza, con bravura como corresponde



Ya es vieja y le falla el accento de Jesús Martín Crespo. Mejor una chortina, esas imitan mejor y aparte sería una imagen mucho más atrayente. Imaginaos una chortina hablando como el autóctono y haciendo un puchero o sacándole las tripas a un jabalí


----------



## GatoAzul (21 Abr 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> aquí os pongo otra brava, de las de armas tomar... el día que fue a comprar unas cabras para su ganadería
> 
> 
> 
> en sus ratos libres es diputada en el parlamento de su región, poco que ver con la diputada al uso, me importa poco de qué partido sea, la tipa vale y ya está...



Y lo más importante de su mensaje, sin CABRAS ni OVEJAS los montes no se desbrozan y luego hay incendios. Si hay un aumento de lobos que se comen a las cabras y la ovejas arderá todo y los ganaderos se marcharán. Hay que controlar la proliferación de los lobos.


----------



## Catalinius (21 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Cierto, el hombre anhela la Mujer, las explicaciones son diversas y no voy a entrar ahora en ellas, pero lamentablemente ahora no sois Mujeres, en honor a la verdad tampoco hay Hombres, hay onvrecillos y putillas.



Somos el elenco de la última temporada de la serie Élite pues....
Sodoma y Gomorra en Mallorca e Ibiza
Seres tecnológicos....


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Abr 2022)

GatoAzul dijo:


> Y lo más importante de su mensaje, sin CABRAS ni OVEJAS los montes no se desbrozan y luego hay incendios. Si hay un aumento de lobos que se comen a las cabras y la ovejas arderá todo y los ganaderos se marcharán. Hay que controlar la proliferación de los lobos.



Sin decir el nombre del sitio, porque pasa en casi todos, la última que he conocido es esta
- valle infectado de lobos donde es imposible el ganado menor con viabilidad económica.
- terrenos alrededor del pueblo hechos un bardal porque ya no hay rebaño.
- la gente tiene miedo que el matorral conecte con el casco urbano.
- le meten fuego y... no se les ocurre otra cosa a los del Seprona que mandar a un pobre hombre solo a apagarlo

si el sentido común reinara no pasaría algo así

como decía estupefacto un paisano, ya que no nos dejan a nosotros quienes deberían hacer esas quemas son ellos, pero no... los mandan a apagarlo...

Resultado, cada vez más miedo a que el combustible de matorral sea tal que sea imparable

Al pilotaje o solo hay tontos o malvados, una de dos


----------



## DonLimpio (21 Abr 2022)

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/homenaje-del-grupo-sublevados-a-la-mujer-espanola.1745345/


----------



## rosales (21 Abr 2022)

Estimados foreros, me parece respetable la exposición reivindicativa de esta chica, pero...

* ... yo soy y siempre he sido carne de ciudad, y ¡oiga hustéc!, también tengo respeto por la ideología de mis conocidos, y departo con ellos de cuestiones que nos unen más que de las que nos pueden separar; no hay que irse al "mundo rural" para hacer eso,...
* ... habiendo ella venido de una ciudad según dice, ¿todavía no ha descubierto a estas alturas (del NOM) que los políticos tratan únicamente de resolver su futuro, y no la vida del populacho que les vota? Ejjqueee...
* ... por último, nadie me va a impedir que opine si me apetece sobre "la España vaciada"; en todo caso, es mi problema si trato de departir sobre cuestiones que puede que no domine, y es mi problema aceptar o no las razones de los demás que se opongan a mis hipótesis, creencias o suposiciones.

Corolario: PROBLEMAS TENEMOS TODOS. En fin, circulen, circulen...

Saludos,


----------



## rosales (21 Abr 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Sin animo de parecer superficial (y sin ver el video), ya el _cristianísimo _y _españolísimo _nombre (Kaelia) o el piercing en la nariz no me transmiten demasiado interés. Seamos francos, España está bien jodida, la mayoría de sus hombres y la inmensa mayoría de sus mujeres valen bien poco, desearia que fuera de otra forma, pero las cosas son las que son.



¡Ahí le has dado!, muy agudo lo del _piercing_. Con un flequillo abertzale ya hubiera quedado "superior der tó, miarma". Saludos,


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Abr 2022)

Vaya perogrullada de mensaje, lo que no se ve es de dónde sacas que esa chica opine de los políticos que le tengan que resolver nada







rosales dijo:


> Estimados foreros, me parece respetable la exposición reivindicativa de esta chica, pero...
> 
> * ... yo soy y siempre he sido carne de ciudad, y ¡oiga hustéc!, también tengo respeto por la ideología de mis conocidos, y departo con ellos de cuestiones que nos unen más que de las que nos pueden separar; no hay que irse al "mundo rural" para hacer eso,...
> * ... habiendo ella venido de una ciudad según dice, ¿todavía no ha descubierto a estas alturas (del NOM) que los políticos tratan únicamente de resolver su futuro, y no la vida del populacho que les vota? Ejjqueee...
> ...


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Abr 2022)

Una tía brava que lucha y apoya a su marido


----------



## rosales (21 Abr 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Vaya perogrullada de mensaje, lo que no se ve es de dónde sacas que esa chica opine de los políticos que le tengan que resolver nada



Mira y escucha el vídeo; saca conclusiones "entre líneas"  Fácil.


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Abr 2022)

No, si pensarás que he puesto el video sin escucharlo



rosales dijo:


> Mira y escucha el vídeo; saca conclusiones "entre líneas"  Fácil.


----------



## rosales (21 Abr 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> No, si pensarás que he puesto el video sin escucharlo



Pues sí que lo he llegado a pensar, francamente. Pero total, eso no es mi problema


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Abr 2022)

Es evidente que no entiendes el video

Taluego



rosales dijo:


> Pues sí que lo he llegado a pensar, francamente. Pero total, eso no es mi problema


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Abr 2022)

no, justo no quiere eso y además lo subraya

está denunciando que le hacen la vida imposible, no pide que le solucionen ninguna papeleta sino que la administración deje de acosarlos y con ellos la mafia animalista

pues lo que decía, una mujer que lucha por su familia, su marido, un sector y una zona

ha mostrado su bravura con hechos, lo que denuncia es el mencionado ataque sin cuartel de la administración y el animalismo


----------



## rosales (21 Abr 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Es evidente que no entiendes el video
> 
> Taluego



Es evidente que tú no entiendes mi razonamiento. Pero no discutamos sobre ti o sobre mi, mi interpretación del mensaje es la que es, escrito está.


----------



## rosales (21 Abr 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> no, justo no quiere eso y además lo subraya
> 
> está denunciando que le hacen la vida imposible, no pide que le solucionen ninguna papeleta sino que la administración deje de acosarlos y con ellos la mafia animalista
> 
> ...



Pues sí, pero repito mi corolario: problemas tenemos todos, y el suyo, en internet no se va a resolver, ni creo que así consiga adeptos para su particular causa. No es el escenario apropiado.


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Abr 2022)

te estás montando una película, ella no ha puesto en este foro su caso, menos a que le solucionen nada

he puesto varios videos en el hilo, el suyo es uno de ellos

si tú vienes a que te solucionen problemas... pues ni idea

suerte, en tal caso



rosales dijo:


> Pues sí, pero repito mi corolario: problemas tenemos todos, y el suyo, en internet no se va a resolver, ni creo que así consiga adeptos para su causa. No es el escenario apropiado.


----------



## rosales (21 Abr 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> te estás montando una película, ella no ha puesto en este foro su caso, menos a que le solucionen nada
> 
> he puesto varios videos en el hilo, el suyo es uno de ellos
> 
> ...



Es tu opinión, que no comparto. Es más, ya pienso que tienes interés particular en el tema, lo cual me hace pensar en _trolls _e intereses que exceden un particular caso de uso. Chico, ese sí es que tu problema.

Es que ya son muchos años...


----------



## .AzaleA. (22 Abr 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Lo de haber puesto ganaderas es porque es uno de los sectores donde aún se ven tías bravas, aunque la modernidad va derruyendo por todos lados.
> 
> La del video está muy quemada porque los lobos arrasan con el ganado y el mundo urbano, en el que se ha criado, se comporta como cómplice. Así de sencillo.




Ya... ése es el problema.

Por el título de tu hilo, parecía que ibas a dedicarle una oda a la mujer, o algo así, y resulta que nos vienes con vídeos de tías chulescas, que hablan a la cámara de manera altiva y amenanzante;  casi parece que vayan a pegarle al que está grabando mientras revindican que maten a los lobos.


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Abr 2022)

Bravas, trabajadoras, defensorss del modo de vida de SUS Familias y de muchas otras. 

Para tí eso es chulería y amenaza... Poffale



.AzaleA. dijo:


> Ya... ése es el problema.
> 
> Por el título de tu hilo, parecía que ibas a dedicarle una oda a la mujer, o algo así, y resulta que nos vienes con vídeos de tías chulescas, que hablan a la cámara de altiva y amenanzante;  casi parece que vayan a pegarle al que está grabando mientras revindican que maten a los lobos.


----------



## bloody_sunday (22 Abr 2022)

Que la aguante su padre, si es que la conoce...


----------



## Bernaldo (25 May 2022)

Me complace presentar esta noticia sobre una de las bravas a las que he dedicado el hilo. La verdad es que no entendía cómo semejante perfil podía seguir en Cs... Por fin se ha dado de baja por la actitud de este partido progre en el tema del lobo, ha sido coherente con su discurso, en realidad ella encajaría mejor en Vox, al que se acabarán pasando la mayor parte de ganaderos españoles:









Marta García se da de baja de Cs: "Hay líneas rojas que nunca deberíamos cruzar"


Dice que el sector primario y su defensa "fueron y serán el motor de mis iniciativas y defensa a ultranza en el Parlamento de Cantabria"




www.eldiarioalerta.com





(conste que solo pronostico lo de Vox, no que me parezca el partido que necesita España influenciando)


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Jun 2022)

La brava dice que no entrega el acta y desmonta el grupo Cs en Cantabria. Me parece bien:









Marta García seguirá defendiendo a los ganaderos en el Parlamento de Cantabria


Ciudadanos se disuelve y pasará a formar parte del Grupo Mixto




www.eldiarioalerta.com





El tema del lobo ya es causa belli en el noroeste español y lo acabará siendo en otros sitios. 

Es un intento descarado de aniquilar pueblos enteros.


----------

